# Flying with fishing poles



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have 12 foot poles and 7 foot poles. Im wondering what the best way to pack these on a plane. Has anyone flew lately with a lot of fishing gear. Can I bring reels on a plane with line on them. I heard stories of airlines making people take their line off. If I pack rods in pvc pipes will the poles be secure . Any advice will help. Thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I would ask Tommy Farmer(board name Tommy) he is the sponsor of the distance casting section.

He does a fair number of trips each year.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I had the same question. I'm heading to NZ in about a month.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

You have to check with the specific airline as to their length limits on pvc tubes with rods.

I flew to Texas last year with an 8 foot tube, they weren't sure it would fit, but they were nice enough to hand carry the long tube instead of placing it on a conveyor belt.

On the return trip, they weren't as nice and tried telling me I couldn't take the rods with me. I had to argue quite a bit to get them to load it-- I wasn't about to leave my expensive rods sitting at the airport on the return trip.

Ask upfront what the limits are to avoid any hassle when you check in. And remember most airlines are charging (each way) for checked luggage. I think it cost me $70 total to bring the rods.

PVC tubes are a pain to carry if they don't have a proper handle, and baggage handlers will toss them about if you don't make it easy for them to carry. Bass pro shops and other places sell rod cases that are lockable and fairly durable with handles. I still made sure to pack my rods inside a cloth bag that was then surrounded by bubble wrap, then placed inside the rod case.

An alternate solution might be to ship your rods ahead of you to your destination, assuming someone you trust is their to recieve them. Either option is a bit costly.


I didn't have a problem with my reels-- I put them in my main luggage bag inside a reel case-- I didn't try to carry them on, so I can't answer your line question.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I've carried rods internationally using a Plano 4588 AirLiner rod tube (from Dick's Sporting Goods) with no real problem. I have two rods with butt sections that are 7' and they were no problem on Delta Air Lines.

On the return trip the Dept of HS demolished the padlocks I'd used so they could inspect the contents - don't use padlocks!! Same as Mark, wrap the rods well (bubble-wrap) so they don't bounce around in the tube. I also tie the rods together before bubble-wrapping them.

Some reels went into my checked baggage, others went in my hand luggage with no problem.

Tackle boxes with 'sharps' have to be checked - I nearly lost all my lures last time around but managed to switch them into my checked bag.

Hope that helps,
Brian


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

My daughter has flown on USAir with a small tackle bag with two reels inside that had line on them if that means anything


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

just ship it fedex.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

eric said:


> just ship it fedex.


Thats what I do. It's cheaper, no hassle and theres a whole lot less chance they'll lose them.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

eric said:


> just ship it fedex.


They are the cheapest too, 8' tube 5 rods cross country $21. Post office wanted $109 said it was to long, their loss.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I just shipped my tourney rods out to TX yesterday in an expandable BAZOOKA rod tube via FEDEX. It was 36.00 one way, well worth the cost for eliminating the hassle of flying with rods. 100"x8"x7". I could have made it shorter but one reducer just would not come out...lol.

Flying with rods is a hassle, I've been to England twice and to Belgium once. Lugging that tube around is a genuine PITA but a necessary evil as shipping overseas is very expensive.

The answer to the pad lock is to buy a regular airline luggage lock and use that to secure the tube. That way airline security can open but it remains secure otherwise.

Tommy


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tommy said:


> ....
> 
> *The answer to the pad lock is to buy a regular airline luggage lock and use that to secure the tube. That way airline security can open but it remains secure otherwise*.
> 
> Tommy


Care to elaborate??


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

From Wikipedia

"[edit] Luggage locksThe TSA is allowed to open and search air passengers' luggage for security screening in the U.S.[19] They are also allowed to cut open, destroy, or otherwise disable locks during a search.

The agency has sanctioned two companies to make padlocks, lockable straps, and luggage with built-in locks that can be opened and relocked by tools and information supplied by the lock manufacturers. These are Travel Sentry[20] and Safe Skies Locks.[21][22] TSA agents have these tools, as do certain authorized security agencies such as UK Customs.

TSA agents sometimes fail to replace locks or close them properly. Passengers who find their TSA-approved locks missing can file a claim with form SF-95.[23]

Examples - 
http://www.google.com/search?q=lugg...&tbo=u&ei=mzVyTdX_NIP78AaV0vSsDw&ved=0CGIQrQQ

You can pick them up at places like walmart.


Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

I did the PVC tube for an extended stay on the left coast. Solid plug on one end and a screw off cap on other. Foam disc on both ends and rods secured together inside. Home made shoulder strap. Worked fine, airlines were no problem.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

carbine100 said:


> I did the PVC tube for an extended stay on the left coast. Solid plug on one end and a screw off cap on other. Foam disc on both ends and rods secured together inside. Home made shoulder strap. Worked fine, airlines were no problem.



PVC glued the bottom on, screwed on the top cap... my shoulder/carry strap was an old seat belt( shoulder belt for the length) that I duct taped on. twisty tied my rods together, then stuffed a bunch of wifey poos dish towels into the gaps. (didnt think of bubble wrap)


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

i am flying down to naples in a couple of weeks and was wondering about this topic, i planned on buying a bazuka pro tube and just checking it, and put my reels in my carry on bag. now yinz got me thinking of what to do, maybe just ship it down there in a pvc tube and not spend 70 bucks on the bazuka and whatever to check it. whats with no line on your reels if you carry on, is this true or diff with diff airlines. think we are flying untied air. any other tips or tricks please let me know this is new to me...i'm getting worried now...lol. no point going if i can't take my gear..lol. thanks and tight lines moose


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Personally, if I was flying somewhere where I needed a good bit of my gear, including rods, I'd just ship it to the destination (ie, the hotel or whomever I was staying with). Shipping stuff with insurance is a much easier thing than dealing with the airlines and the TSA. I would assume a hotel, or someplace like a Mailboxes, Etc would take delivery if you make prior arrangements. Besides, checking a rod tube on a plane costs over $50 nowadays anyhow, and there's no guarantee that it'll make it (no more so than UPS/FedEx anyhow...). Ship the rods in a tube and the reels/tackle/lures/hooks/other accessories in a box. Insure the heck out of the stuff, and if they lose it, hey, you get to buy new tackle!


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

i think i am just going to ship my rods, will be cheaper and think alittle safer, like you said just insure the hell out of it. then just check my tackle bag and carry on my reels in a small suitcase. i talked to us air(not untied air) and they said it's ok to carry on my reels, ask about the line being on them and she kinda laughed and said it's ok..lol. one more week and i'm south bound can't freaking wait!!!!!!....tight lines moose


----------

